# Spring Reno - Summer Heat Update



## Dhosebag (Mar 15, 2021)

First time poster and did a full renovation in the spring. Planted perennial rye grass ss9000. Looks to be surviving the summer heat pretty nicely. Picture take. 8/8/21


----------



## Liquidstone (Mar 31, 2021)

It looks great for the summer that we have had. Been hot with hardly any water. Nice work.


----------



## Dhosebag (Mar 15, 2021)

I think I might have an addiction!


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Looks really nice! Congratulations on the spring reno success!


----------

